# Work table.



## Icefever (22 Jan 2019)

Hi guys,
It's great to find a UK site, I've just joined has I'll be having a few questions soon as we move in 9 days.

I'm looking to buy a "Workmate" type table, I had a B&G one way back, but it went to the big scrapyard in the sky a long time ago. When we get into the bungalow the old kitchen is being ripped out, a compleat new one going in. 

OK, my question "if you were buying a work table which one would you go for??". I've been searching over the last week, I thought I'd just get a B&G 845? but I'm not sure now. I've seen the WORX WX051 Pegasus? a Bosch PWB 600??, a MAC ALLISTER???? 

I'm looking to spend around the £100 mark so these fit what I'm after, but which one? 

Thanks.


----------



## MikeG. (22 Jan 2019)

Welcome, Icefever.

Did you mean B&D (Black and Decker)? Because they were the original Workmates. I have no idea why you'd want to spend £100 on one, when they're available on Ebay for £20-odd. They're a useful building site bit of kit, but will stand idle in a workshop for years. Spend the least possible on this is my advice. The ones with a step can be handy, because putting a foot on the step can help stabilise it.


----------



## Icefever (22 Jan 2019)

Cheers Mike,
Yes, Black & Decker, 

I've been looking on the Bay for the last month, there's nothing on there near enough to me to collect. Any that are willing to post want silly money, I missed one a few weeks back but hey ho. It will get a fair bit of work as the whole of the bungalow needs load of work. Also, I will be doing odd jobs on a farm and the surrounding area so it will be worth the cost.


----------



## Rorschach (22 Jan 2019)

Car boots are great places to pick up workmates for cheap, I see them all the time. 

Mind you, the last workmate I picked up (I own 5 now) I got for free on a facebook giveaway page.


----------



## John15 (22 Jan 2019)

I bought a Wolfcraft Master 200 a few months ago from Screwfix as a mobile outdoor bench. Cost £45. It's a good sturdy table with none of the bells and whistles that the more expensive ones have. But warning - on my first assembly attempt the table had a 20 degree slope. Read the instructions carefully.

John


----------



## MikeG. (22 Jan 2019)

Rorschach":2bwjogog said:


> ...... the last workmate I picked up (I own 5 now)..........



My name is Rorschach, and I am an addict. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sideways (22 Jan 2019)

I have to confess that I like the original workmates made completely in cast aluminium. I have two and have refurbished one of them with maple tops and new nylon slides. They are better than perhaps all of the alternative folding workholders except the Festool MFT which is different animal, but a real bench is obviously better if you have space and don't have to be mobile.


----------



## Icefever (23 Jan 2019)

Thanks guys.

Car boots are out of the question until the spring around here. I'm on FB marketplace every day just in case but nowt yet close to me, and time is slipping past now I have 8 days to sort it, something will turn up, I hope.


----------



## Ttrees (23 Jan 2019)

The last thing I'd want is a workmate for anything, as every operation would just be a frustrating fight 
Have you thought about making some trestles/sawhorses instead?
Take a look at Andrew Hunter's bench for some inspiration 
[youtube]e9HvZ78-TJ0[/youtube]

Good luck
Tom


----------



## whiskywill (25 Jan 2019)

Lots of workmates currently on Gumtree. https://www.gumtree.com/search?featured ... tance=1000


----------



## MusicMan (25 Jan 2019)

Icefever":2qsw6txd said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Car boots are out of the question until the spring around here. I'm on FB marketplace every day just in case but nowt yet close to me, and time is slipping past now I have 8 days to sort it, something will turn up, I hope.



I see you live in Warwickshire. Stoneleigh ``indoor Car Boot is open year round, not every sunday but the next one is this coming Sunday. https://www.stoneleighcarboot.co.uk. Stoneleigh is accessible off the A46 in between Coventry and Kenilworth. It is pretty huge and usually has some tool stuff.


----------



## MusicMan (25 Jan 2019)

Come to think of it I have a spare Workmate I can lend you. I shan't be using it over the winter. It's a dual height version missing the latch on one leg, but if you got another latch of the right sort (available on eBay) I'd consider myself amply compensated . I'm in Warwick.

Keith


----------

